# Replacement Scope for a Williams 3x9x40 Twlight???



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

I have an older Williams Twilight 3x9x40 Rifle Scope I bought it with a New Remington Rifle it was when Williams was getting out of the rifle scope business. It was a great scope but now it is not clear when looking thru it. I am wondering if any one has used one and can suggest a good replacement Rifle Scope. It is a little late for this year but juisty trying to find a new one for next year.

Something that has similar optics, one that has good illumination at dusk like the Williams had.

Thanks in advance.

Newaygo1


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

leupold makes a VX-3 twilight scope i have one on my encore 7m-08
they run about $500.00 at Jays.
great at dusk


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

That is a little out of my budget these days I was looking at Redfield Revolution, Vortex Diamondback or maybe a Mueller.

Still looking.

Thanks,
Newaygo1


----------



## ekbelt3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Look at the Bushnell Elite 4200 3-9x40 at Cabelas. You can't beat the price and the 4200 is their top line scope.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

I thought the 6500 was their top of the line and about 3 times the price but like most scope makers they have low medium and high end cost scopes. 

Thanks

Newaygo1


----------

